# 4 Bunnies Saturday in Thornville



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Leftovers?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Whats sad is between 3 guys we ate 4 rabbits.. Meat Sweats!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shaun69007 said:


> Whats sad is between 3 guys we ate 4 rabbits.. Meat Sweats!


That is because them bunnies are GOOD,GOOD,GOOD


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shaun69007 said:


> Whats sad is between 3 guys we ate 4 rabbits.. Meat Sweats!


  I normally eat 2 in one sitting. Fried rabbit is my favorite.
I hope to get out and kick up a few as soon as the duck season closes and - I sure miss my beagle.
Good luck and Good Hunting !!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang, mouth is watering!!!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Good job!! That skillet pic is great!!! Did you guys jump more than those four?????


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

GalionLex said:


> Good job!! That skillet pic is great!!! Did you guys jump more than those four?????


We jumped I think 12is. I have beagles so its kind of weather and moisture related how well they run them. We just jumped 10 yesterday and killed another four had a few misses too.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Great to hear of the numbers. Sounds like you are having fun with the beagles. Only 1 more month !!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Got 3 myself Saturday. I haven't hunted them in 10 years and it sure was good to be out. Tried a new recipe, Italian Rabbit with Rosemary and mushrooms. Turned out really good and would make it again. Must have seen 10 rabbits but with no dog they have to run the correct way. I did miss one but that's par of the fun.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

Shaun69007 said:


> View attachment 228516
> View attachment 228517


having a good year, a little snow would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

we killed 2 more this past Saturday. Hard frost killed all scent the only dogs barking was the cold nosed track dog.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

yes it was tough,things picked up about 11 am on the sunny side of the hill.the 2 dogs that only open on hot tracks did not say much,just kinda went along with the pack,poping off here and there.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Jumped 7 got 2 grand son got his first great day to be out with my gang both boys and grand son


----------

